# cups version



## kungfujesus (Nov 12, 2009)

It seems since I updated my cups server to use cups 1.4.xx, my BSD clients have had issues printing to it (as the cups built from ports is 1.3.10).  Does anyone know when 1.4.xx can be ported to freebsd?

Nevermind, I fixed the issue.  The issue was DNS related, cups now validates the ServerName field in the client.conf file.  For future reference if anybody has this issue, try adding ServerAlias * to the cupsd.conf on the server.


----------

